# UK Tax reclaim



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I heard that once you leave the UK you can claim your taxes back. Is it all you taxes or part of it? How does it work and who/ what form do you have to fill? Great thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a P85 form.

It depends how long you've been in the UK in the tax year that runs 5th April - 4th April. The tax you should have paid on your UK income in that tax year is calculated once you've left, if you have overpaid you get the difference refunded.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It's a P85 form.
> 
> It depends how long you've been in the UK in the tax year that runs 5th April - 4th April. The tax you should have paid on your UK income in that tax year is calculated once you've left, if you have overpaid you get the difference refunded.


so it only takes into account your last financial year in the country and not the total of years you have been working in the country?

ps: have u follow slash recent work? so amazing!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah there's a few factors, I think it's something like if you're out of the UK for 183 days in the first tax year and not in the UK for an average of 91 days in the first 4 years from your P85 date, you don't need to pay UK tax on your overseas earnings.

That might not be 100% accurate so I wouldn't go relying on it, but it's along those lines.

PS. Yes I have, I'm hoping he comes to Dubai as part of his world tour, I missed him when he was here with VR. Seen him play 4 times so far, he's awesome!


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah there's a few factors, I think it's something like if you're out of the UK for 183 days in the first tax year and not in the UK for an average of 91 days in the first 4 years from your P85 date, you don't need to pay UK tax on your overseas earnings.
> 
> That might not be 100% accurate so I wouldn't go relying on it, but it's along those lines.
> 
> PS. Yes I have, I'm hoping he comes to Dubai as part of his world tour, I missed him when he was here with VR. Seen him play 4 times so far, he's awesome!


Ok i am going to look into it with more details. 

I never had the opportunity to see him on stage but he is one of the reason i started to play guitare. He is on tweeter and facebook, he shares his work/ activities with fans on a regular basis. And most important, if you post an interesting comments or question you are almost sure he will reply.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Saw him with GnR back in the day, too bad axl is a *******!


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

jander13 said:


> Saw him with GnR back in the day, too bad axl is a *******!


Was way too young and too little to go to a concert. lol. True Axl is an a..... but a very talented one.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen Axl too, but with the new GnR line up. It wasn't very good. I've got him on both Twitter and Facebook


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I've seen Axl too, but with the new GnR line up. It wasn't very good. I've got him on both Twitter and Facebook



I saw them back in 1993 as the original GNR, I was like 14. Then I saw them again in 2006 and axl looked terrible and the new line up sorta blew but dizzy was there as a guest and joined them for a few songs, that was pleasant.

I guess I would still go to a fake GNR concert if they were to come here!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

princesse said:


> so it only takes into account your last financial year in the country and not the total of years you have been working in the country?
> 
> ps: have u follow slash recent work? so amazing!!
> Thanks.


You cannot reclaim taxes for when you were UK resident. As a resident you are obliged to pay UK tax.

If you left within 90 days of the start of a tax year or spend less than 90 days in total in the tax year (6th April to 5th April) in the UK, you should be able to reclaim income tax deducted in that year only.

On departure you should complete HMRC form p85 to advise of non-resident status.

-


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You cannot reclaim taxes for when you were UK resident. As a resident you are obliged to pay UK tax.
> 
> If you left within 90 days of the start of a tax year or spend less than 90 days in total in the tax year (6th April to 5th April) in the UK, you should be able to reclaim income tax deducted in that year only.
> 
> ...


thank you for the info elphaba


----------

